# Mystery Bike....Folding Bike....King Lion



## drb1966 (Feb 1, 2014)

I was given a bike that I am unable find any info on...anywhere. Here's what I do know. It is a folding bike. It has white printing "King Lion" on  a red frame. There is a metal chromed bracket on the neck of the bike with "Tokyo Katakura" stamped on it. I need to get an actual measurement but both wheels appear to be approx. 12" or 14" . Here is a picture of the bike


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 1, 2014)

It's so stinkin' cute!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 2, 2014)

*Found this.....*

http://zabytkowemotocykleirowery.pl/katakura_tokyo_porta_cycle/en


----------



## drb1966 (Mar 26, 2014)

66TigerCat said:


> http://zabytkowemotocykleirowery.pl/katakura_tokyo_porta_cycle/en




Thank you 66TigerCat that is the closest anyone has gotten at having any info on this little gem. Now to see if I can track down what it might be worth.


----------



## bike (Mar 26, 2014)

*road puppy?*

https://www.google.com/search?q=roa...S4yAGf04DgBQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=879







????????????????????????????????


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm gonna say about $25. V/r Shawn


----------



## tbone (Mar 26, 2014)

this is the next line of japanese folding bikes post the "road puppy" who created the concept model and marketed in the US
http://rustysi.blogspot.com/2013/09/folding-japanese-puppy.html

i would say yours is late 50s to early 60s

the road puppy i would think is worth a bit more as it is the more rare, but we are talking maybe $250 for a mint one. I believe if you check the last copake auction they sold a near mint one for about $250.

given the condition of yours i think you could get $70-$100 honestly. i would be interested if you are selling


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 26, 2014)

*If this mystery bike were actually Antique or pre-1933 .. i'd be all over it ... *

...... like Dopey on Snow White.


...........  patric


===========================================================
===========================================================


----------



## tbone (Mar 26, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *If this mystery bike were actually Antique or pre-1933 .. i'd be all over it ... *




LOL... true!! i didnt even notice what thread this was posted in!


----------



## barracuda (Mar 26, 2014)

I've had several of these bikes - Porta Silk is the brand. I payed between 25 and 100 dollars for them, and occasionally see them on ebay for ~ 100. I like them quite a bit, they're very tiny (not really made for the _larger_ rider), but when riding them you can sort of pull back on the bars and flex the whole thing. The last one I had, I threw a bendix hub on it, a comfortable seat, and rode the hell outta that bike.


----------

